# New to linux? learn here! FREE!



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 13, 2005)

HERE

Is a wonderful resource for those wanting to learn linux.  

Straight from IBM. woot. To dl the PDF's you have to have an account, but the registration is free. one heck of a resource!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

dippy do u run linux?....im also curious who here is/has run linux?


----------



## nick255 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ive run a few different distributions in a dual boot configuration with xp. 

Ive tried redhat, fedora core 3,4, gentoo, ubuntu, arch. 
I would say if you want a no hassel easy installation then ubuntu is a good distribution to use and if you want to learn how to compile a kernel, setup everything manually to have a look at the gentoo documentation they have on their site because its very good.

I think linux is improving all the time, i would probably stick to it perminently if/when wine's directx implementation is finished and i can play all the windows games  i want on it with little hassle because thats the only thing keeping me using windows really.

When vista comes out it will probably drag me back because of their dx10 implementation which will probably take ages to reverse engineer into the wine project.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 14, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> dippy do u run linux?....im also curious who here is/has run linux?


teehee.. I have redhat, gentoo, ubuntoo, yellow dog, darwin, mac os x's, vista, and every windows you could possibly need (yes, even microsoft BOB.). I'm able to use most os's very effectivly   What can I say? I love os's.. well.... os x anyways


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 14, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> im also curious who here is/has run linux?



i tried running red-hat linux back when i was like 16, hehe...
didnt work out... was too dumb to figure out how to use it right, and too impatient to work out all the hardware incompatibilites i had...

might try fedora core, or freebsd sometime in the future though... have a friend which made the transition to fedora core from XP recentley, he's pretty happy with it, so i might give it a go again some time...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

sweet didnt know we had many linux users my distro collection....

Suse 9.1 overclockix,Gentoo,Elive 3,Debian,Lunar,xandros,ubantu,Vector linux 5.1,and Damn small linux.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

sry to double post wont let me edit  hey would u guys be intrested /support a linux thread/topic/sticky on this site...i mean instead of like going to suse forums or something i could ask you guys because i know u better but i mean id need support cant start one because i need help


----------



## nick255 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like a nice idea, i guess it depends on how many linux users can be found in these forums and if those super beings we know as mods like the idea


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

thnx ....exactly i figure if i can get enough ppl who support it and enough ppl who will actually use it once i get enough support for both ill bring the idea to w1zz


----------



## spectre440 (Dec 15, 2005)

sounds like a good idea to me.
even deserving it's own forum, if enough people actually post there and make it work like the other forums here.

personally however, i would be useless in that forum as i have next to no experience and knowledge of linux, but i imagine that if a forum like that does start here it can be a fantastic and valuable resource to the people who use, just like the other forums here.


----------



## KoD (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Dippyskoodlez.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 21, 2005)

KoD said:
			
		

> Thanks Dippyskoodlez.




No prob.  

I would suggest Ubuntu linux if you need a distro to start with... hehe.. I'll be tri booting Longhorn, Ubuntu, and mac os X86 soon....   On a single laptop.. who woulda guessed...

Anyways, Ubuntu is AMAZING. Linux buffs and Newbies will all enjoy it. It is friggin AMAZING.  

I got it up and running and recognized my hardware and IPOD! without ever using the console. It did everything for me. I love it. 10/10!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2005)

^ that good? i have ubantu but havent tried it iv been using suse....mybe ill give ubantu a go.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2005)

hehe suse 10.0 running


----------



## jjcom (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, I've got SUSE 10.0 OSS on my laptop. Runs ok...having some trouble with video. I can run at 1024x768 with 3D acceration on. Only at 1024x768...anything else and it locks. It's still nice and I figure I'll leave it on there. Trying it out my AXP rig here...hopefully that goes well. Maybe I'll even put it on my A64


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2005)

:-D i can never get 3d acceration to work the driver always #$%^$#%^ up.   but ill get it ati drivers for linux blow.


----------



## Amdguy (Jan 3, 2006)

I have ran a couple of distros redhat 9 and 10, devian, knoppix boot cd and intalled on hard drive and linspire, i have ubantu but i have installed it im building a machine for that. I am not very familiar with the shell and thats what i really want to learn.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2006)

i whanted to play with linspire sooo much but u have to buy it and that breaks the linux code :shadedshu  if u have a link to a download though can i have it?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> thnx ....exactly i figure if i can get enough ppl who support it and enough ppl who will actually use it once i get enough support for both ill bring the idea to w1zz




I'm gona try to start some linux stuff up now...  as I've got it running properly and learned a few of the basics..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> i whanted to play with linspire sooo much but u have to buy it and that breaks the linux code :shadedshu  if u have a link to a download though can i have it?


 I havent used the new linspires, but the older ones were quick to setup, but normal linux tasks were a bit... akward..

I like mandriva so far actually...


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've tried suse, fedora, and mandriva.  So far I like mandriva the best, but I've given up on linux for now.  Mainly, because dual booting seems to really screw me up when it comes time for the inevitable windows format.  I've lost several gigs of data on multiple occaisions because of it.  I know it's all my fault, but for now I'm really frustrated with linux, yet I still want to play with it and learn more.  Damn conflicting emotions.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2006)

@Dippy ya cool your starting it woohoo i was goin to but i didnt think their was enough ppl put i never even thought of a poll  

@polaris just hang in their man it can be nice to you


----------



## redwing26 (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont want to go of at a tangent on this post but Im really gonna stick with linux now but ive alot to learn ......I used to think the microsoft hate was unwarranted by some that is until today .......anyone interested view my thread on xp activation hell with my legitamate copy of xp pro 
Thanks
David


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2006)

well the best to you my freind were trying are hardest to come up with a guide and will help u as much as we can.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 19, 2006)

redwing26 said:
			
		

> I dont want to go of at a tangent on this post but Im really gonna stick with linux now but ive alot to learn ......I used to think the microsoft hate was unwarranted by some that is until today .......anyone interested view my thread on xp activation hell with my legitamate copy of xp pro
> Thanks
> David




The fool proof method of activating xp is to call them, when you get to a person, tell them you recently formatted and windows is not cooperating. they will give you a code.

This has the potential of being abused, which is highly illegal


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 1, 2006)

Windows is dead, temporarily or permanently who knows.  Using my live CD I can access all three partitions on my master hard drive,  but I can't get access to my second (slave) hard drive.  What can I do?


----------



## CUSACKOTG (Feb 7, 2006)

*new to linux*

Hey guys- im fairly new to computers generally and very new to Linux- just tried to first install- SUSE 10.0 and was very happy- very simple to partition the disk and set it up- 

such a fresh clean, crisp feel to the os- really impressed. was unable to boot it alongside another HDD in same machine tho- ive stuffed something up but expected to do that given that i rarely know what i'm doing ....now my SUSE 10 only boots up when i put the 1st boot disk in and asks me to 'set up new ' os or use existing etc.... i choose use existing on HDD and it boots..
who knows - im learning tho- anyone got any suggestions for a novice dummy re. partitioning and dual boot systems- i have the HDD'S lying around here ready to go for my xp- suse 10.0 system but i dont know how to do it.

thnks in advance


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 10, 2006)

CUSACKOTG said:
			
		

> Hey guys- im fairly new to computers generally and very new to Linux- just tried to first install- SUSE 10.0 and was very happy- very simple to partition the disk and set it up-
> 
> such a fresh clean, crisp feel to the os- really impressed. was unable to boot it alongside another HDD in same machine tho- ive stuffed something up but expected to do that given that i rarely know what i'm doing ....now my SUSE 10 only boots up when i put the 1st boot disk in and asks me to 'set up new ' os or use existing etc.... i choose use existing on HDD and it boots..
> who knows - im learning tho- anyone got any suggestions for a novice dummy re. partitioning and dual boot systems- i have the HDD'S lying around here ready to go for my xp- suse 10.0 system but i dont know how to do it.
> ...




if you wanna dual boot, install windows XP first. when you have that up and running, stick the suse cd in and let'r go. it should install either lilo or grub and most if not all distros now, will automatically add windows xp to the list so you dont have to worry about not booting to xp.

Otherwise, if you fudged your old suse install, i would just give it a reinstall until you can get used to troubleshooting linux...


----------



## MiST91 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have used BeOS, Ubuntoo, Gentoo, Gentoox (Xbox version) and red hat Linux. I havn't used MAC OSX tho, and tbh i prefere Windows XP/Vista out of all of them (except Mac OSX cos i'v never used it)


----------



## Atech (Jun 21, 2007)

MiST91 said:


> I have used BeOS, Ubuntoo, Gentoo, Gentoox (Xbox version) and red hat Linux. I havn't used MAC OSX tho, and tbh i prefere Windows XP/Vista out of all of them (except Mac OSX cos i'v never used it)


I find it hard to believe you managed to get back to using a gui for anything but randomly clicking things after using Gentoo.

Highly unbelievable.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 21, 2007)

Atech said:


> I find it hard to believe you managed to get back to using a gui for anything but randomly clicking things after using Gentoo.
> 
> Highly unbelievable.



I can't even get that stupid thing to install.  (Correctly)


----------



## Atech (Jun 21, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I can't even get that stupid thing to install.  (Correctly)


Heheh don't bother with the GUI installer, it's a PoS!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 21, 2007)

UNtil I get my computer built I'm running linux on my xbox. X-DSL. Damn Small Linux.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 21, 2007)

nick255 said:


> Ive run a few different distributions in a dual boot configuration with xp.
> 
> Ive tried redhat, fedora core 3,4, gentoo, ubuntu, arch.
> I would say if you want a no hassel easy installation then ubuntu is a good distribution to use and if you want to learn how to compile a kernel, setup everything manually to have a look at the gentoo documentation they have on their site because its very good.
> ...



Just Couldn't Agree More........


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 9, 2008)

ive dual booted with ubuntu and xp many time everytime deleting ubuntu. But i keep getting drawn back to it. Im to impatient to learn how to use ubuntu and probably because im used to the xp file system and programs setup etc makes it harder. But ubuntu has much better programs for sound and visual and word processing etc. The only two things that keeps making me revert back to xp is the gaming capabilities windows has in comparison but the second The Wine project catchs up and the second i spend the time to learn how to use ubuntu properly ill be keeping it

Plus its free!

edit: in  nushell ubuntu is for people who no a bit more about programing weheras windows if very very very userfriendly


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> HERE
> 
> Is a wonderful resource for those wanting to learn linux.
> 
> Straight from IBM. woot. To dl the PDF's you have to have an account, but the registration is free. one heck of a resource!



 Awesome link man!!! Been looking for something like this


----------



## farlex85 (May 3, 2009)

You can't register for some reason anymore. It says the request cannot be processed. I hope this isn't permanent, I suppose that's what I get for procrastinating.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Im very tempted to install ubuntu on here as my main OS as im going through my exam periods, so theres no temptation to be playing games all the time 

I might dual boot, get used to it then scrap windows for a few months.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 3, 2009)

linux is complete kickass. much much better than Win IMHO. only thing i would keep Win for is gaming, but lots of games will run fine on linux with Wine or Cedega with some tweaking. where is a linux TPU users club?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Just made a 50GB partition for ubuntu. Here we go . . .


----------



## cliffinokc (Jul 17, 2009)

what  all  do i need to run boinc on unbuntu?


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 12, 2009)

OK gonna try this installing Ubuntu 9.10 with Wubi on my lappy. Did this on my gaming comp and was amazed how fast Ubuntu installed. Instantly was on the internet. Man its fast. Gotta figure out how to game on it though. Installed WINE. Gonna be fun playing with this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> OK gonna try this installing Ubuntu 9.10 with Wubi on my lappy. Did this on my gaming comp and was amazed how fast Ubuntu installed. Instantly was on the internet. Man its fast. Gotta figure out how to game on it though. Installed WINE. Gonna be fun playing with this.



wine wont be easy to get going with games. a decent amount of online resources out there though with people who spend their free time trying to get as many games as possible to work with wine.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 12, 2009)

Unreal Tournament 2004 has a linux version so it runs without wine emulation.  That's about the only thing I've ever gotten to run well enough for me to enjoy playing.  Wine is great for a lot of apps, but gaming performance is generally mediocre to bad even on powerful systems.


----------



## i789 (Nov 14, 2009)

Doom 3 and Quake 4 also have native linux installer and run pretty well. Anything with OpenGL runs well in Linux  I think anyone that wants to run game in WINE needs to check the wine database before installing the game, it should indicate whether a game is running smooth in WINE or not


----------

